# EEA Family permit and living in UK



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear All,

I am an Indian citizen and my wife is a French citizen. we married July 2012 and we were living and working in Hong Kong. As I finished my contract in Hong Kong we moved to France and planning to live and work in UK.Currently we are not working and I may get a job offer soon from Scotland but wife is unemployed.My employed asked me to come to Scotland for a final face to face interview so I have to apply EEA family permit for going to UK.I am confused about EEA FP, please find my concern below.
1) Can i use EEA family permit go to Scotland and attend interview,come back France and go back again to work after one month?
2) Wife is not working and she may have some difficulties to find a work in UK,so when I register can I mention she is a job seeker ?
3)When we submit for CO2,can we i include my job offer,pay slip with it to support our financial situation ?
4)Can I register after 2-3 months to see if my wife can get a job by that time?
5) Is there any particular format for the covering letter ?

Kindly respond me ASAP.

Thanks
Sree


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen and my wife is a French citizen. we married July 2012 and we were living and working in Hong Kong. As I finished my contract in Hong Kong we moved to France and planning to live and work in UK.Currently we are not working and I may get a job offer soon from Scotland but wife is unemployed.My employed asked me to come to Scotland for a final face to face interview so I have to apply EEA family permit for going to UK.I am confused about EEA FP, please find my concern below.
> 1) Can i use EEA family permit go to Scotland and attend interview,come back France and go back again to work after one month?
> ...


1) Yes. Make sure your spouse comes with you, otherwise you will be inconvenienced at border control.
2) Yes.
3) What do you mean by CO2?
4) Even a part-time job will fulfil EU requirements.
5) Look around the forum. There's a good template somewhere.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear Animo,

Thank you so much for your quick response.

3) What do you mean by CO2?
Sorry for typo, what i meant is EEA FP registration after reaching UK , can i provide my job status and income to support this if my wife is unemployed?

another thing is , we are going to Edinbourg if my EEA FP is approved but go for interview and come back right after interview and if i selected we go again after a month in that case in EEA FP application what should be the duration of the stay? I do not have any accommodation yet in UK and my arriving date in UK based on my FP,Kindly advise me on this.

In my passport,my father name is different(short name,not full name) compare to my birth certificate and marriage certificate (full name of my father) but I have a affidavit stating this and which stamped by Ministry of external affairs (as per Hague),should i include this with my application ? should i mention my father name as per my marriage certificate(full name) or as per passport (short name)? 

Thank you so much
Sree


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

One more quick question, do i need to do apostille for my French marriage certificate and translation of the marriage certificate into english? I have a translated as per guideline but did not do apostille . Kindly advise me.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Dear Animo,
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick response.
> 
> ...


Further to the EEA-Family Permit is the Residence Card, to which you will have to use form EEA2.

On the application you can indicate that you will be there for 6 months.

It's great you have an affidavit. It will save you a lot of time and trouble.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> One more quick question, do i need to do apostille for my French marriage certificate and translation of the marriage certificate into english? I have a translated as per guideline but did not do apostille . Kindly advise me.


There's no need to do Apostille, only a good professional translation to English.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> There's no need to do Apostille, only a good professional translation to English.
> ...


Dear Animo,

"copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application"
what does it mean? my wife is a French and we are currently living in France and there is no French embassy in France, in this case how do we achieve this ? I have got the appointment next week hence kindly advise me ASAP.

Thanks
Sreejith


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Dear Animo,
> 
> "copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application"
> what does it mean? my wife is a French and we are currently living in France and there is no French embassy in France, in this case how do we achieve this ? I have got the appointment next week hence kindly advise me ASAP.
> ...


A regular colour copy of the bio page of her passport will suffice. Also, if she has a Government issued ID card, then include it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> A regular colour copy of the bio page of her passport will suffice. Also, if she has a Government issued ID card, then include it.
> 
> ...


Dear Animo,

Thanks a lot for your help,with out this forum it would really difficult to find the info.I am kindly request you to send me a sample or copy of cover letter as i tried a lot but could not get a correct one,should it write manually or print it and sign it ?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Dear Animo,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help,with out this forum it would really difficult to find the info.I am kindly request you to send me a sample or copy of cover letter as i tried a lot but could not get a correct one,should it write manually or print it and sign it ?


Look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...2474-eea-family-permit-unmarried-partner.html

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...2474-eea-family-permit-unmarried-partner.html
> ...


Thanks again Animo...should i indicate this "DIRECTIVE 2004/38C" word in the letter ?
1) Printed or manually written ,which is advised?
2 what should be the to address of the letter?UKBA?

Thanks
Sreejith


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

sreeju_kc said:


> Thanks again Animo...should i indicate this "DIRECTIVE 2004/38C" word in the letter ?
> 1) Printed or manually written ,which is advised?
> 2 what should be the to address of the letter?UKBA?
> 
> ...


Kindly let me know how do they deliver my passport back, do i need to go again and collect it from the visa center or will they send us back through post? We are leaving bit far from Paris (7 hrs by TGV) so just curios that if i need to travel twice for this?

Kindly answer me


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Kindly let me know how do they deliver my passport back, do i need to go again and collect it from the visa center or will they send us back through post? We are leaving bit far from Paris (7 hrs by TGV) so just curios that if i need to travel twice for this?
> 
> Kindly answer me


You would find all those answers in the application/form itself, if only you would take the time to read it.

1) Letter must be typed.
2) Passport and documents are returned via courier.
3) Letter is to be enclosed with supporting documents.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> You would find all those answers in the application/form itself, if only you would take the time to read it.
> ...


Thanks Animo, I have drafted a letter, I heard it should be to ECO(Entry Clearness Officer),is it correct? what should be the address? we are submitting it in Paris Visa center (world bridge) so should i put that address ?Kindly let me know.


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

sreeju_kc said:


> Thanks Animo, I have drafted a letter, I heard it should be to ECO(Entry Clearness Officer),is it correct? what should be the address? we are submitting it in Paris Visa center (world bridge) so should i put that address ?Kindly let me know.


a)	passport copies (EEA national) attested by French authority in France.
b)	my original passports (include expired passport)
c)	Original marriage certificate and family book.
d)	Translated, notarised marriage certificate and family book.
e)	Copies of visas and stamps of (EEA National) passport indicating travels.
f)	Marriage photo with family and relatives 
g)	Last month gas bill for address proof 
h)	EEA nationals current and saving bank account statement to prove the fund.
i)	Flight ticket to show our previous travels together 
j)	EEA nationals IELTS certificate to showing English level 
k)	Itinerary flight ticket to UK.
l)	Accommodation invitation from our family friend in UK.
m)	A notarized definitive for naming differences.
n)	Our experience certificates from Hong Kong to prove we were working in HK.
l) application form signed and photo attached 

we are including these supporting documents to strengthen our application, kindly let me know if its ok? my visa appointment is on this Monday.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> a)	passport copies (EEA national) attested by French authority in France.
> b)	my original passports (include expired passport)
> c)	Original marriage certificate and family book.
> d)	Translated, notarised marriage certificate and family book.
> ...


What's important: a, b, c, d, m, l. The remaining, it's completely irrelevant. However, it's up to you what supporting documents to include.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## justinekinsella (Apr 20, 2013)

*EEA Family Permit*

Hi everyone,

Just looking for a bit of advice please on the EEA Family Permit.

My boyfriend and I have moved to London and are working here. My current visa (Tier 5 - Youth Mobility) expires in April 2014 and I want to know if I can apply for an EEA Family Permit so I can stay on after my visa expires. My boyfriend has an Irish Passport (Republic of Ireland).

Can I apply for this permit whilst already being in the UK? 

Thanks so much!!
Justine


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


justinekinsella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just looking for a bit of advice please on the EEA Family Permit.
> 
> ...


No, you can't apply for an EEA-Family Permit within the UK. You have to apply for a Residence Card instead, by using form EEA2.

Mind you will have to prove to be in a relationship akin to marriage lasting at least 2 years. Anything lesser than that, will be questionable.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

justinekinsella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just looking for a bit of advice please on the EEA Family Permit.
> 
> ...


just get married to him. 

Simple. 

No Complications.


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Ukbasting said:


> just get married to him.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> No Complications.


I submitted my EEA Family permit application and bio metrics in World Bridge office Paris on 22nd of April, but I want my passport back on May 14th, its really important and cant postpohone, what are the possibilities to get my passport on time? Kindly advise me.

Thanks
Sreejith


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

sreeju_kc said:


> I submitted my EEA Family permit application and bio metrics in World Bridge office Paris on 22nd of April, but I want my passport back on May 14th, its really important and cant postpohone, what are the possibilities to get my passport on time? Kindly advise me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sreejith


You need to contact the UKBA embassy in Paris for this reason. 

Thank you.


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

PinkOrange said:


> You need to contact the UKBA embassy in Paris for this reason.
> 
> Thank you.


Dear Animo,

MY EEA Family permit is approved,Thanks a lot to you,I am sure with out your help and advise its impossible.We are planning to move to UK soon.I think its difficult to convince the employer that EEA Family permit is consider as a valid work permit.Could you please give me some advise on it? any url which i can give to employer to prove that my visa is valid and i can work in UK even if i not register. i saw some UKBA links but unfortunately i could not find it now . Kindly help me .

Thanks
Sreejith


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Dear Animo,
> 
> MY EEA Family permit is approved,Thanks a lot to you,I am sure with out your help and advise its impossible.We are planning to move to UK soon.I think its difficult to convince the employer that EEA Family permit is consider as a valid work permit.Could you please give me some advise on it? any url which i can give to employer to prove that my visa is valid and i can work in UK even if i not register. i saw some UKBA links but unfortunately i could not find it now . Kindly help me .
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

It's not difficult to convince (prove) a potential employer of your rights to work in the UK. However to give you a peace of mind, I will send you later an extract of the regulations. But I encourage you to apply for your Residence Card in a fashion manner.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

*EEA Family Permit - Supporting Docs Question*

Hi Everyone!

I am a US citizen (living in NY) and my fiance is an Irish citizen (living in London). We are getting married in a civil ceremony in NY City Hall end of this month with our parents and siblings - small ceremony now, larger ceremony next year! After the City Hall ceremony, we are planning to make an application for the EEA FP.

I had a question for the group about the supporting documents we should submit, as I'm seeing a lot of conflicting information. This is what we are planning to submit:
(1) Printed copy of our EEA FP application
(2) Our original marriage certificate
(3) My US Passport
(4) a copy of his Irish Passport (not notorized copy...does anyone know if we should have this notorized??)
(5) His original irish birth certificate
(6) My original US birth certificate
(7) His National Insurance Contributions (he's self-employed)
(8) A letter from him as the EEA national declaring that I am joining him in the UK and that he will support me as his spouse (as I dont yet know if I have a job there)
(9) one passport-sized photo of myself
(10) photo album including picture of us and our friends and families over our four year relationship and pictures from the civil ceremony.

-->Could anyone comment if the above should include anything more?

One major question that i have is in regard to the ACCOMMODATION:
- do anyone know if we absolutely must show this in our supporting documents?
...We are looking for a flat but we are not sure if we'll find one by the time that our application is submitted as we want to get moving on the application asap, as I hope to be over to London by the end of August. I am hoping to just omit this part of the "suggested supporting documents" and then if they ask for them if they do need them, we can try to provide this then?
We just dont want to risk being rejected because of that.

We appreciate any feedback or assistance from your personal experiences with this! Thanks very much for any help


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


KQuigley said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am a US citizen (living in NY) and my fiance is an Irish citizen (living in London). We are getting married in a civil ceremony in NY City Hall end of this month with our parents and siblings - small ceremony now, larger ceremony next year! After the City Hall ceremony, we are planning to make an application for the EEA FP.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about accommodation, you can indicate that upon arrival to the UK, y'all will stay at "Hotel XYZ" located in XXX - XXX.

Animo
(Cheers).


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Dear Animo,

Thanks a lot,Yes,as soon my wife has part time job we will apply residence permit,all is depends on my Interview. It would be great if you can send me those regulation so I can send the employer with those regulation and visa copy. we both of us are covered by European Health Insurance for one year,and we both received the card and which valid in public hospitals in EU.Do we need another comprehensiveness health insurance?

Thanks
Sreejith


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

KQuigley said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am a US citizen (living in NY) and my fiance is an Irish citizen (living in London). We are getting married in a civil ceremony in NY City Hall end of this month with our parents and siblings - small ceremony now, larger ceremony next year! After the City Hall ceremony, we are planning to make an application for the EEA FP.
> 
> ...


I have received EEA FP two weeks ago,for accommodation i submitted an invitation letter from my friend,other than that i included a travel itinerary from Paris to London(one way).

Thanks
Sree


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks so much Sreej! 



sreeju_kc said:


> I have received EEA FP two weeks ago,for accommodation i submitted an invitation letter from my friend,other than that i included a travel itinerary from Paris to London(one way).
> 
> Thanks
> Sree


----------



## sreeju_kc (Nov 9, 2010)

sreeju_kc said:


> Dear Animo,
> 
> Thanks a lot,Yes,as soon my wife has part time job we will apply residence permit,all is depends on my Interview. It would be great if you can send me those regulation so I can send the employer with those regulation and visa copy. we both of us are covered by European Health Insurance for one year,and we both received the card and which valid in public hospitals in EU.Do we need another comprehensiveness health insurance?
> 
> ...


Dear Animo,

I have got selected for the job in Edinburgh and they gave me initial offer letter but I have to prove my work rights in UK,Could you please provide me those regulations ASAP?
Thanks
Sree


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sreeju_kc said:


> Dear Animo,
> 
> I have got selected for the job in Edinburgh and they gave me initial offer letter but I have to prove my work rights in UK,Could you please provide me those regulations ASAP?
> Thanks
> Sree


Here: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2004:158:0077:0123:en:PDF you can find it all. 

Mind the language: *Rights* of Citizens of the Union and their family members.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

*Questions about date of entry and date of departure on EEA FP*

Hi Everyone, 

We just got married!  So I am submitting my EEAP FP application within the next two weeks once my passport name is changed to my married name  

I wondered if you could provide any advise on a couple of questions that are puzzling me on the EEA FP Application

First is relating to the *"Travel Dates": * (on page 1 of the application, where they ask: 
- On which date to you wish to travel to the UK?: 
- On which date to you wish to leave the UK?: 
_my thoughts on responses:_
- I hope to be there by 1 August 2013...but do not have anything booked yet...can I still put this date? 
- I hadn't planned on leaving the UK, as my husband lives and works there permanently and this is what I wish to do, too...so I'm not sure what date to put down here? Any advice?

(background from former posts on here - he's an irish citizen) 

The other question puzzling me is: 
*8.10.12* Do you or the EEA National have any savings, property or other income, for example, from stocks and shares? Put a cross (x) in the relevant box
_my thoughts on response:_
- We don't have any joint accounts...so I'm assuming we put and x in the 'No' box. 

Thanks everyone for your help!! Especially Jrge (Animo), Joppa, and USGirl (Maggie)!

Best
Kelley


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

KQuigley said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We just got married!  So I am submitting my EEAP FP application within the next two weeks once my passport name is changed to my married name
> 
> ...



Good luck


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


KQuigley said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We just got married!  So I am submitting my EEAP FP application within the next two weeks once my passport name is changed to my married name
> 
> ...


* Travel dates: 1 of August 2013 until 1 of February 2014
* Joint accounts: either no OR n/a.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Animo! 
(is there any reason why 1 of Feb 2014 (just curious!) - is this the "6 month" rule, as we'll need to apply for settlement?EEAFP2 within 6 months?





Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> * Travel dates: 1 of August 2013 until 1 of February 2014
> * Joint accounts: either no OR n/a.
> ...


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!  



PinkOrange said:


> Good luck


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


KQuigley said:


> Thanks Animo!
> (is there any reason why 1 of Feb 2014 (just curious!) - is this the "6 month" rule, as we'll need to apply for settlement?EEAFP2 within 6 months?


No, there isn't any particular reason. It's just a 6 month period.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thanks! I didn't know that about the 6 month period (in that you had to list it on the application)...

Thank you so much! 




Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, there isn't any particular reason. It's just a 6 month period.
> 
> ...


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Guys! 

Im currently in the USA so I'm able to apply online- I'm trying to be sure that I find the correct online application form, and as I've heard from some people that the online application that they filled out for their EEA FP didnt include some of the questions I found online (and also in the VA5 printed application) I just thought I'd put feelers out there to figure out what is the right form online as there isnt much guidance. 

I'm using visa4UK :: Browser Support

I've selected 
Type of Visa : OTHER
Purpose of Application: EEA/Swiss Family Member
Type of Application: Family Member of an EEA National 


Its pretty obvious as the settlement type choices dont mention EEA FP. So i'm guessing this is correct.

They are asking
"how long do you intend to stay in the uk?"
-- we are planning to settle there (husband already lives there) so, do i put 'permanent' here? Animo advised me my start date and 'on which date will you leave the UK' should be 6 months apart, so I dont want to conflict this, but I do want the ECO to know I intend to live there permanently. Any help is appreciated. This seems to be the only question confusing us so far. 

thanks again everyone

KG


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


KQuigley said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Im currently in the USA so I'm able to apply online- I'm trying to be sure that I find the correct online application form, and as I've heard from some people that the online application that they filled out for their EEA FP didnt include some of the questions I found online (and also in the VA5 printed application) I just thought I'd put feelers out there to figure out what is the right form online as there isnt much guidance.
> 
> ...


Whether you write permanent or 3 days, the FP will be for 6 months. Upon entering, on your landing card you can only put a maximum of 6 months, and the stamp on your passport ( right on the FP) will be for 6 months. 

If you would like to extend your initial stay of 6 months, you can do so by completing form EEA2. If approved, your stay will be extended for 5 years.

Only after almost 6 years, it's when your stay might become permanent.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, got it  Once again Animo, *Thank you* for this and for everything  




Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whether you write permanent or 3 days, the FP will be for 6 months. Upon entering, on your landing card you can only put a maximum of 6 months, and the stamp on your passport ( right on the FP) will be for 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Just sent off our application to NY!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Question for everyone, regarding travel outside of the UK once an EEA Family permit is approved: 

- will the non-EEA family member be able to travel in/out of the UK *without *their EEA family member, without having any issues at the UK border when returning to the UK? 
(_for example: 
If I got a job that I required me to travel outside of the UK for 1-2 business days, could i leave the UK without my husband (the EEA national) and re-enter without any issues once returning to the UK?? _) 

Thanks  
kelley


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should be OK. Non-EEA family member must be prepared to answer any questions put to them. When the immigration officer asks where their EEA family member is, be prepared to explain that they do live in UK but are temporary abroad on business. Carrying some evidence may help, such as their business card, flight details etc.
I suggest switching to residence card as soon as it's practicable.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


KQuigley said:


> Just sent off our application to NY!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Question for everyone, regarding travel outside of the UK once an EEA Family permit is approved:
> 
> ...


Because my wife and I weekly travel abroad for work, in the UK I was always "armed" with our marriage certificate and our council tax bill, and my precious one was (is) always readily available on the phone anywhere in the world.

After you get the Residence Card, going in and out the UK or any State of the Union will be easy(ier).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

